# Room to room fan



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I wasnt sure where to post this but I have a customer who heats their house primarily with a fireplace. They want me to install a couple fans through the walls into the ajioning rooms to circulate the heat. A couple of years ago I put a room to room fan in a house, I got it at a local fireplace store but I cant find them anymrore. All I can find is the broan room to room fans, but they are 3.5 - 6.5 sones. Does anyone know of any other fans that might work but are quieter? And have a decent cfm rating?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Attic space above rooms??


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes , it is a ranch with a full unfinished attic above.

Dave


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

try this:
FANTECH Model # DLX 150 

View attachment 3811


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Use the fantechs http://www.fantech.net/fr.htm Mont the thing in the attic it will be very quiet with great cfms.. Use a 300+ cfm unit you can feed 2 or 3 rooms from one..You could put registers in the ceiling with dampers to control airflow/heat.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like we posted at the same time CE... Great minds .....


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That exact Fantech kit is also reboxed by NuTone with their part number ILFK (InLine Fan Kit), just in case NuTone is more readily available than Fantech in your area.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Internet order throught:http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/itemDetailsRender.shtml?ItemKey=6C510


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

The best prices I have gotten were through Ebay. The only difference I have noticed Between Fantech and nutone is that Fantech comes with an energy Star sticker and rating...I have not seen one on the Nutone but it could depend on the model too..


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

MSSI said:


> The only difference I have noticed Between Fantech and nutone is that Fantech comes with an energy Star sticker and rating.


What's that "Energy Star" sticker stuff all about anyhow? Do you collect a certain number of them, and you're allowed to burn a few extra old tires or dump a few extra quarts of used motor oil down the drain? Sorta like a "coupon"?


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Tax Credit...http:///www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=products.pr_tax_credits


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow thanks guys I think that will work great and will be less intrusive and quieter then my other options.:thumbsup: 

Thanks, Dave


----------

